# Reloading equipment



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

I'll try it again. What brand/brands of loading equipment do you have or use. The poll is multiple choice.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

My first loading was done without any tools dedicated to reloading, using just wood blocks, nails and pliers. Then I got a Lyman #310 outfit and later the Lee "hammer in" stuff. Finally got the RCBS JR-3 press and dies. Stuck with that ever since.

Over the years I've loaded .32 H&R Magnum, .38 Special, .357 Magnum, .41 Magnum, .44 Russian, .44 Magnum, .45 ACP, .45 AR, .45 S&W, and .45 Colt. I've thought about an outfit such as the Dillion, but have stuck with my RCBS.

For case cleaning, I use a Thumblers Tumbler, using two drums that allow me to clean/polish 100 cases at a time.

Bob Wright


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

I started with the Lee hand loaders about 1960, and finally moved up to their progressive press a few years ago. All I have to do now is snap out a turrent, and put in a new one to change calibers. Really easy.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

RCBS mostly. Using ole' reliable - Rockchucker right now

I really want a Dillon 550B


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I like the progresive press myself. That's what I started on, SDB Dillon. If I buy a new one it's going to be another SDB or a 650 Dillion. I bleed Blue. All I load for are pistols & revolvers. Rifle & shotgun days are gone. Don't know how I missed your poll 2400.


----------



## Clyde (Jul 13, 2006)

Dillion 650:smt1099


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I'm a wanna be.


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

For handgun rounds, I have two Dillon 550s and one Lee turret press.


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

Most of my Reloading Equip. is Lee. I have the Turrent Press and like it.


----------



## J.R. (Jul 6, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> I'm a wanna be.


 SO AM I RIGHT NOW. Hope to change that after X-MAS! Randall:smt067


----------

